# Erfahrungen zum Ergon SM3 Sattel



## XC-Fahrer (18. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand mit dem Ergon SM3 Erfahrungen? Einerseits finde ich die Einwölbungen für die Sitzhöcker nicht schlecht, um hier den Druck zu mindern. Anderseits bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob die Auswölbungen links und rechts neben der Aussparung für den Dammbereich nicht doch drücken können und ggf. sogar für die Blutzufuhr negativ sein könnten. Leider gibt es den Satte ja nicht als Testsattel. Daher läuft derzeit bei mir alles auf den Hence von Spezialized raus.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## achim1 (18. Juni 2012)

Hi Christoph, zum SM3 kann ich nichts sagen, kenne ihn nicht. Deinen Fred über den Kit Carbonio hab ich gelesen, die Problematiken mit dem Sattel hatte ich auf meinem Nerve AM 8.0X auch. Da das Radl keine Monorail hat, hab ich einfach gegen den vorhandenen und bewährten Specialized Phenom getauscht. Den hab ich schon auf dem Hardtail. Und gut ist's! Kann den Sattel nur empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meta Baron (18. Juni 2012)

Hi, habe am Feitag endlich den SM3 Pro bekommen und bin ihn gestern zum ersten mal gefahren. War aber eher 'ne kleine Tour von 2 Stunden, bei der ich auch ziemlich oft aus dem Sattel musste. Auf der hat er aber einen sehr guten Eindruck hinterlassen. Keinerlei Probleme im Dammbereich und auch die Sitzhöcker sind in den "Aussparungen" sehr gut untergebracht.

Jetzt muss er allerdings noch zeigen, was er auf langen Touren kann, auf denen man auch wirklich lange nur sitzt.


----------



## YnflnitY (18. Juni 2012)

ich hab den SM3 Pro seit 6 Wochen oder so, ziemlich direkt nach Markteinführung und bin sehr zufrieden. Bin schon mehrere hundert Kilometer damit gefahren, auch ein Rennen  und bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden. Nichts drückt und auch nach längere Zeit ist der Sattel noch sehr angenehm zu fahren.


----------



## Jackbeth (25. Juni 2012)

Bin bisher auch recht zufrieden mit SM3 Pro. Den gibts bei Rose übrigens auch als Testsattel, d.h. die nehmen den Sattel auch dann nach 2 Wochen zurück, wenn er gefahren wurde. Steht explizit dran.


----------



## ming-lee (29. Juni 2012)

Jackbeth schrieb:


> Bin bisher auch recht zufrieden mit SM3 Pro. Den gibts bei Rose übrigens auch als Testsattel, d.h. die nehmen den Sattel auch dann nach 2 Wochen zurück, wenn er gefahren wurde. Steht explizit dran.


 
Kann ich voll bestätigen weil ich meinen bei Rose zurückgeben musste :-(
SM 3 Pro Carbon passt nicht mit seitlich klemmender Sattelstütze, bei mir: Crank Brothers Cobalt 11.


----------



## mr.ltz (14. Juli 2012)

Habe meinen Ergo SM3 (L) seit heute morgen ...bin heute ca. 4std.damit gefahren und habe keinerlei Sitzprobleme mehr (vorher hatte ich einen Original Merida Sattel vom Merida TFS 900 Bike) habe bevor ich meinen Ergon SM3 bestellt habe meine Sitzknochen vermessen (Pappe gesessen usw) bin bisher sehr zufrieden.
Beim Original Merida Sattel hatte ich bereits nach ca.1std.die ersten leichten Beschwerden...also für mich ist dieser Sattel ein Gewinn...vieleicht gibt es bessere usw aber ich bin zufrieden 

Micha


----------



## bbirkhahn (23. Juli 2012)

ich bin mit meinem sitzknochen abstand gerade zwischen 12-13cm, war ja klar 
welcher glaubt ihr wäre besser?
S: 10-13cm Sitzknochenabstand
L: 12-15cm Sitzknochenabstand

momentan hab ich den fizik tundra: http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/3451/sany0885u.jpg


----------



## mr.ltz (23. Juli 2012)

Geh mal auf die Hompage von Ergon bei den Erklärung für den SM3 Sattel sind die Abstände der Sitzknochen und die Fahrerhaltung gut erklärt vielleicht hilft es dir.
Ich denke aber das du mit dem SM3 in (L) hinkommen dürftest.

Micha

Ansonsten lass dir beide Versionen von Versender Rose kommen und du schickst den der nicht passt zurück geht da ist ein Angebot von Rose.


----------



## luxaltera (31. Juli 2012)

Ich habe diesen Sattel jetzt das erste mal testen dürfen (4h tour über Waldwege und Trails). Meine ewige Suche nach einem passenden Sattel ist damit abgeschlossen. 
Ich hatte vorher einen SR Max Flite (zu rund) und auch SQ Lab (zu klobig - hot spots). Sogar einen Specialized damensattel da die etwas breiter und weicher sind. Damit kam ich am besten zurecht. Der SM-3 ist bisher der einzige, nicht weiche und/oder schwere sattel der mir perfekt passt. ich hatte eigentlich bei jedem sattel bislang schmerzende sitzknochen nach 2-3 stunden fahrt oder sogar eher. bei diesem relativ harten sattel sitze ich jedoch so ausgeglichen und das gewicht ist in meiner fahrposition so genial verteilt das es überhaupt keine hot spots oder andere probleme gibt. 
wie die meisten ergon produkte begeistert mich dieser sattel absolut uns sieht dabei 1000x besser aus als ein SQ Lab monster oder der weiss goldene specialized diva... 

Ich habe die günstigste version gewählt und gebe für 5g keine extra 30 aus geschweige denn 100 mehr für 45g ersparniss... die form und das feder/polster verhalten ist das gleiche bei allen modellen von daher bleibe ich auch bei dem günstigsten model SM3 

@XC-Fahrer:
Ich habe selbst 12-13cm Sitzknochenabstand und habe mich für die Large variante entschieden. Mehr fläche zur verteilung des gewichtes macht es komfortabler und bei der kleineren version sitzt du mit den knochen schon beinah am rand des sattels was sich auf lange sicht eher unbequem bemerkbar macht.Je nachdem wie empfindlich dein hintern ist natürlich. Meiner jedenfalls sehr.


----------



## Geisterradl (25. August 2012)

Habe mir den Sattel Ergon SM 3S Pro besorgt. Also zur Verarbeitung fÃ¼r diesen 130â¬! Sattel sehe ich als kein Premium oder gar Top Produkt. Die SatteloberflÃ¤chen bespannung an der Unterseite nicht sauber verklebt- steht auf. Die Sattelrohrstreben an der Sitzschale hinten, sieht aus wie mit einen Cuttermesser eingepasst/ zugeschnitten. Mir kommt es fast so vor, als sei es ein "Prototyp" - als ein neuer Seriensattel. Werde ihn die nÃ¤chsten Tage fahren und mal sehen wie es mein Hintern geht. Ob er hier die Erwartungen erfÃ¼llen kann?... 
Aber wie gesagt bei der Verarbeitung meines SQ Lap 610 Active kann er nicht mithalten. Deswegen finde ich diesen Preis auch nicht gerechtfertigt! 

GruÃ Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruemelmonster (25. August 2012)

Dann tausch ihn doch um, die Sättel werden alle bei Selle Italia von Hand gefertigt, hast wohl nen schlechten erwischt. Allgemein ist die Verarbeitung nicht so.


----------



## mr.ltz (25. August 2012)

Mein Ergon SM3 ist von der Verarbeitung Einwandfrei alles sehr gut vernäht und verklebt sogar das Ergon Label an der Sattelseite ist einwandfrei vernäht 

Micha


----------



## da rookie (26. August 2012)

Hallo Tom, 
bin mal gespannt welchen Fahreindruck du bekommst. 
Zur Verarbeitung kann ich sagen - Ja das sieht nicht nur aus wie mit einem Cutter geschnitten, das ist auch genauso!! 
Das nennt man auch Handmanufaktur made by Selle Italia!


----------



## Blueman (27. August 2012)

Ich bin den Sattel jetzt ca. 200 km und 7000 hm gefahren und muss sagen dass meine erste Begeisterung schnell verflogen ist. Man sitzt weniger auf den Sitzknochen sondern auf dem Dammbereich. Das ist auf Dauer sehr unangenehm ! Man reibt sich wund ! Ob das dann ERGONomisch sinnvoll ist ? ...muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Ich werde jedenfalls wieder wechseln. Schade, weil optisch und von der Verarbeitung toll gemacht.


----------



## Anna.Log (28. August 2012)

@Blueman: Darf ich fragen welche Größe du gewählt hast und wie schwer du bist?


----------



## Blueman (28. August 2012)

Hallo Anna,
ich habe Größe S und wiege ca. 72 kg. Bin relativ schmal gebaut, von daher sollte die Größe S schon passen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blueman (19. September 2012)

Ich muss meine bewertung korrigieren. Habe noch einen versuch gestartet und die sattelnase abgesenkt. Dadurch ist er zwar nicht mehr in waage, aber ich habe nun wesentlich weniger druck auf dem dammbereich und trotzdem nicht das gefühl nach vorne zu rutschen. Nach einer 6 stunden- tour keine beschwerden...


----------



## Mojo25 (19. September 2012)

Hi,
Ich hab den SM3-L seit 3 Wochen und bin hochzufrieden. Vorher habe ich einige Sättel, darunter SQLab und Specialized ausprobiert, hatte aber mach spätestens 40 km arge Beschwerden. Seit ich den SM3 fahre, merke ich auch nach 100 km sogut wie nichts an meinem Hintern. Das ist einfach klasse, dazu ist due lange und breite Nase bei langen Bergauf-Fahrten sehr bequem. Der Preis ist natürlich kein Pappenstiel, aber mit dem Gewicht ist der Sattel ja auch schon fast Race-tauglich. Ich bereue es auf jeden Fall nicht, 100 dafür investiert zu haben. 

Gruß Mojo


----------



## Geisterradl (10. Oktober 2012)

...Mein Fazit: Dieser Sattel ist nichts für mich. Hab mehrere fahrten hinter mir, auch den Sitzwinkel immer wieder aufs neue eingestellt doch die Schmerzen am Damm waren immer da. Deshalb bleibe ich bei meinen SQ Lap der die Sitzfläche gerade (und nicht abgesenkt) hat, so das die Sitzknochen nicht tiefer liegen als der Mittelteil. 

MfG Tom


----------



## Kiefer (16. Dezember 2012)

Hallo

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich den *Ergon SM3 Pro Carbon *zusammen mit meiner Kind Shock Supernatural verwenden kann 

Kann mit jemand weiter helfen ?

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## psychof (16. Dezember 2012)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Hallo
> Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich den *Ergon SM3 Pro Carbon *zusammen mit meiner Kind Shock Supernatural verwenden kann
> 
> Kann mit jemand weiter helfen ?



Schreib einfach an Ergon (Kontaktformular auf der Homepage), die antworten fix.


----------



## Kiefer (16. Dezember 2012)

psychof schrieb:


> Schreib einfach an Ergon (Kontaktformular auf der Homepage), die antworten fix.



O.K.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## fknobel (17. Dezember 2012)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich den *Ergon SM3 Pro Carbon *zusammen mit meiner Kind Shock Supernatural verwenden kann
> 
> ...



Hi,

Also mit einer KindShock LEV Funktioniert das ohne Probleme, die Klemmung ist der Klemmung der Reverb sehr ähnlich bzw. ist die Belastung fürs Gestell exakt gleich. 

Jetzt müsste man nur mal schauen ob die LEV die gleiche Klemmung hat wie die Supernatural...

Vg


----------



## Kiefer (17. Dezember 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Also mit einer KindShock LEV Funktioniert das ohne Probleme, die Klemmung ist der Klemmung der Reverb sehr ähnlich bzw. ist die Belastung fürs Gestell exakt gleich.
> 
> ...


 
Vielen Danke !
Stütze passt, habe auch schon die Info vom Händler bekommen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Canyon_Dale (19. Oktober 2013)

Mit Entsetzen musste ich heute feststellen, dass der Carbon nicht in meine Ritchey WCS Sattelstütze passt - ich glaubs nicht. Erst habe ich die falsche Größe geliefert bekommen und jetzt passt der nicht :-(

Das Problem ist, dass das Carbon Gestell nicht rund sondern leicht oval ist. Ende.


----------



## Canyon_Dale (19. Oktober 2013)

Canyon_Dale schrieb:


> Mit Entsetzen musste ich heute feststellen, dass der Carbon nicht in meine Ritchey WCS Sattelstütze passt - ich glaubs nicht. Erst habe ich die falsche Größe geliefert bekommen und jetzt passt der nicht :-(
> 
> Das Problem ist, dass das Carbon Gestell nicht rund sondern leicht oval ist. Ende.



man lernt nie aus, hab mir eben eine Ersatzklemme 7x9,6 mm bestellt. Mitgeliefert wurde 7x7 mm. Puuuuh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaiserventi (17. Januar 2016)

Wenn der Sattel dann mal passt, was bei mir mit dem normalen Gestell kein Problem war, dann sind die Sitzmulden  hier tiefer als der Dammbereich infolgedessen wird bei diesem Sattel auf jeden Fall der Dammbereich stärker belastet als wäre es ein ganz gerader geschnittener Sattel. Evtl. weniger als bei einem alten gewölbtem Sattel aber sicher mehr als sonst. Ergon hat den Fehler ja inzwischen bemerkt und hat den dip bei den neuen Sättel umgedreht, der soll jetzt 5mm tiefer sein. Bei den alten Ergon Sättel ist er noch hinten hoch und vorne auf der Sattelnase tief. Ob man die alten Sätteln zurückgeben kann bezweifel ich aber mal.


----------

